# Reel Recovery fund raising All You Can Eat spaghetti dinner, Sunday April 10, 2016, in Dearborn, MI



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

Reel Recovery was founded in 2003 by a group of avid fly-fishers, inspired by their fishing buddy’s ongoing battle with brain cancer. Witnessing first-hand the beneficial impact fly-fishing provided their friend, they created Reel Recovery to provide the same opportunity for other men battling the disease. Combining expert fly-fishing instruction with directed “courageous conversations”, the organization provides men with all forms of cancer a unique opportunity to share their stories, learn a new skill, form lasting friendships and gain renewed hope as they confront the challenges of cancer.

I have cancer and attended the Reel Recovery retreat last spring at Ranch Rudolf in Traverse City. It was a wonderful experience getting together with other men that also have cancer and discussing the effect cancer has on our lives. They also taught me to fly fish and the time we spent fly fishing was a complete escape from thinking about cancer. It was one of the best experiences that I've had since being diagnosed with cancer. Because I think so highly of the program, I want to give back and will be running an "All You Can Eat" spaghetti dinner at O'Kelley Lounge (23663 Park St., Dearborn, MI 48124) on Sunday April 10, 2016. We will be serving from 1:00pm - 4:00pm. The cost of the dinner is $10/for anyone over 12 years old, $5/for anyone between the ages of 6 and 12, and free for anyone 5 and under.

There will be representatives of Reel Recovery Michigan on hand to answer any question and tell you more about the organization. They will also be have applications for any man that has cancer to attend one of their retreats. The retreats are free of charge and include lodging, food, fly fishing instruction, all gear needed, and a lot of good men!

If you are a man that has cancer, check out the national organization's website, www.reelrecovery.org.

I am including a flyer for the dinner which has all of the information.

Come and enjoy a great spaghetti dinner while helping to support a Michigan organization that helps men with cancer. For those of you that have attended the Wild Game Dinner held each year at O'Kelley Knights of Columbus, it will be the same cooks!!!

Thank you,

Mike (Papa) Greco
www.papagrecos.com


----------

